# MOM



## Mary5 (Apr 17, 2006)

OK so I took 2 large spoonfuls and drank lots of water...This morning a couple of pebbles and that is it.How much do you take, and do you combine with anything else?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

hi mary i take anyhere from two tbl to four tbl of mom. i use the cap that comes with the bottle for measuring it out. and yes you're right--be sure and drink lots of water with it. i drink about sixteen ounces of water right afterward just to be sure.if you're really backed up and stuff has started hardening up in the colon, you might have to take mom for a few days to give it a chance to work and soften up everything that has been building up. sometimes it works best if you take it daily just to keep things soft and moving. and that takes some experimenting to find out just what is the right dose--not too much, not too little. good luck! hope things are better for you today.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Why do you have to take so much water with it? What happens if you don't?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

"drink lots of water with mom" is just what i've read a lot of people on these boards saying over the years. and that's what works best for me. don't know the reason why.


----------



## Mary5 (Apr 17, 2006)

I think it is because it is an osmotic laxative, that means it is drawing water into the stool to soften it so that is why you should drink lots of water with it.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

So how much water do you drink after taking a dose of MOM and do you drink it afterwards or drink it through the day?


----------



## Mary5 (Apr 17, 2006)

All the doctors I've consulted have always said to drink AT LEAST one large glass of water afterwards.


----------



## oregongirl (Jul 24, 2009)

what is MOM?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

milk of magnesia


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Thanks Mary and is one glass enough? What time does everyone take it on a night if you want to have a BM the next morning - obviously depending on what time people get up - but say a typical day was a 6.30 am get out of bed? Or does it work everyone differently? Does it work immediately or does it take a few days to get into the system?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

mary---i just re-read your first post. yes presently i do take mom with either a laxative or with tegibs (generic zelnorm). i have had ibs-c for over forty years and after lots and lots of trial-and-error i have finally decided that taking both of them together--and osmotic with either a stimulant or a prokinetic--i have better success than if i take either one of them separately. if i take just the osmotic it generally just stays inside as mush. so i need a lax or tegibs to push it out. that ol peristalic push thing.and interesting enough, that was the same recommendation the vet gave for one of my cats last week. poor kitty has been struggling with c--like owner, like pet?. i'm afraid she'll develop megacolon which is very serious so i took her to the vet. vet cleaned her out with an enema (poor kitty) and now she's on lactulose--osmotic. vet said if that doesn't do it she'll add a prokinetic--i'm guessing cisapride--to help push the mush out. same theory...


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

I don't usually chime in on this forum as my main problem is D but I couldn't figure out what MOM was and so had to have a read!!annie.....I had a cat with megacolon and we did the sub cutaneous fluids, cisapride, enemas, manual disimpaction and lactulose for quite a few years before it go to the point that I said no more. Wheez did really well for a long time but in the end it kept taking more and more meds to help her to go and many more frequent trips to the vet for the enema thing.She took it all really well, poor thing, I guess because the alternative of impaction was the worse of 2 evils! I wish you well in your journey with your furbaby.Sorry to the mods if this is too far off topic.Delete if you see fit...







Thai


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Thai (and yes apologies for the off topic)thanks--i'm grateful for your post and the info and your good wishes. and so very sorry about your poor kitty...what a long road. that must have been so difficult for both you and her. but yes , like you say, better than letting her get impacted. we're really hoping this will all go ok for sweetie but i've done some research and reading and i'm worried. she's such a sweetheart (like her name) and i really don't want her to suffer. i know there's surgery--colectomy--as a last resort but that has complications too. it's hard isn't it.


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

annie,Am going to try to PM you so we can take this off board.Never done this before so bear with me.Thai


----------



## Mary5 (Apr 17, 2006)

Thai by now you've figured out MOM is milk of magnesia...what is PM ?Annie, the second night took 2 T of Mom and it went better the next morning. However, I did feel funny during the day, maybe all that magnesium...like heavy.Last night I took 2 Phillips magnesium tablets of 500 mg each, and this morning went quite well but I did wake up several times during the night, with a dull ache in the tummy and lower back.Can you be allergic or intolerant of magnesiulm, or is it just the body adapting ?Sorry about your kitty, hope the protocol is working.


----------



## Mary5 (Apr 17, 2006)

And Annie, I can't imagine living with this condition for so long, I mean living properly. As it is, I am living day to day, just trying to get through the work day and get home to find a comfortable position and get to bedtime, having a hard time enjoying anything. How do you do it?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

mary---glad it went a little better for you after the second dose of mom. i think maybe the heaviness and the ache is part of the body adjusting to all the magnesium. i remember when i first started taking it--and this was just taking it by itself, not in combo with a lax--i would feel kind of "off" the next day--heavy, like you said, a bit queasy. you could try lowering the dose a bit and see if that helps--while still being effective--it takes experimenting. but i found that i adjusted to it --didn't really take too long to do this--and stopped having those side effect feelings. although sometimes i still feel bloated and gassy which could be mom since i've read that's a side effect --but other days i don't--i feel great on those days. there are the good days and the bad days but by following the my current regimen which i described above, i am grateful to have a few more good days than bad. i'm doing better with this regimen than i was before.and yes that's kind of how i managed to get through all of this over the years. you just kind of learn to make the most of your good days. and be kind to yourself during the bad ones and if it's at all possible, on the bad days allow yourself to relax and take it easy--which isn't always easy to do if you have a job and a family and all kinds of demands placed on you. i never had kids but until last nov i worked full time (thankfully retired now) and never called in sick due to my c and yes that was hard. looking back, i think i should have given myself more of a break and taken a sick day here and there when i was feeling really bad..i've learned it's important to be kind to yourself. but you know, you manage and you maximize the good days. and just take it one day at a time.and never give up hope. i find it very encouraging that finally now there is more info out there on ibs and thank goodness for this board! it has been a lifesaver for me just to finally find out after all these yers that there are other people out there like me --being able to find support and share information has been invaluable. and there is more research going on with some c drugs in the pipeline--resolor/prucalopride sounds very promising--another prokenetic like zelnorm. so there's always hope.oh the pm is the private message. since the kitty thing is a bit off topic. and thanks for your good wishes for my kitty. at least going what i've gone through makes it easier to understand what she is going through.janet--when i started taking mom i was taking it alone, not with the laxatives. it seemed to get fully into my system in a couple days. i take it before bedtime and it works in about eight to ten hours.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Annie 7 Thanks for that - I was doing really well with magnesium and B6 but since returning from holiday my system seems to have gone to pot - wish I hadn't gone on holiday now. Been reading about Mary saying she felt funny after taking MOM - so what other effects can I expect to have after taking it - did it help with the bloating. Magnesium tablets on their own make me tired - even with the B6 I sometimes feel that but someone said take Vit D with them as that doesn't make you so tired but yesterday I was reading about a load of people saying since taking Vit D constipation was worse. So what do you do, who do you believe. Thinking of maybe taking Andrews Liver Salts on a morning as I'm fed up with this again. But we've all been there when we think we're sorted and after a few weeks we're back to square one.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

One thing to remember is we all have different constitutions so you can't assume what happens to one person must happen to you.Usually I don't hear a lot of constipation issues with vitamin D (the calcium is usually the problem and a lot of pills have both)Most of us are low on vitamin D unless you live in a sunny climate and get a lot of outside time.Unfortunately it can take some time to find the right combination and supplements won't by themselves make up for lifestyle issues (if you don't get enough rest, exercise, a good diet, etc) so you may need to work on some of those while trying to find the right supplements for you.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks kathleen for the vitamin d info. i've been wondering about possible c side effects from d since i too have read that "too much" (however much that is-they don't say) vitamin d can cause c. i get about 800 iu vitamin d a day between supplements and the d fortified milk i drink and i don't think it's made my c any worse.janet--about mom and bloating. kathleen's right--we're all so different in our reactions to meds and supplements that about the only way you can really find out how something is going to affect you is to try it yourself. i've always had problems with bloating so i really can't say if mom has made that worse. some days i don't have any bloating at all, some days i have it but it's not painful and other days it's really really bad. so i think it's probably a combination of things that cause it and stress can make it worse too--also lack of sleep, certain foods etc. hope things get better for everyone..


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

mary5, PM is Private Message.The topic here got kind of off topic and gravitated to cat megacolon issues so annie and I took it off board by way of PM.Thai


----------



## Mary5 (Apr 17, 2006)

So, I took 2 T again last night with 2 glasses of liquid (no other pill) , and this morning quite well, and not so much heaviness, perhaps the body is getting used to it.For how long can you safely take MOM on a daily, or almost daily dosage ? Have you ever taken divided doses, such as 2T at night, and 2 in the morning, or something like that ?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Check to see how much magnesium total you are taking.Taking a big dose once in awhile is usually OK but generally if you are going to do it day in and day out you want to stay under 1000 mgs a day. Most people's kidneys can get rid of all the excess magnesium they may absorb (even if a lot stays in the stool where it works). However if your kidneys aren't doing a great job at that you can overdose on magnesium and you can throw off your heart rate if it gets way too high in the body.Sometimes once you get it going with a larger dose you can keep it going with a lower dose.


----------



## Mary5 (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks Kathleen. Yes, I remember tellling my gastro I was thinking of trying the magnesium tablets and he said OK but here, and gave me a prescription to get a blood test for magnesium levels. I lost his prescription and at the time ended trying to get Kristalose to work but it never worked very well and gave me so much gas...so now I am trying MOM but only 2 T for now. I can always call him and have him send me another prescription.I mean I am going but I can still feel a backlog and still in pain.Annie7, what laxative do you take with the MOM ? How long have you been doing this and are you controlling the magnesium level?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh yes Kathleen's right--very good idea to monitor the magnesium levels--mine have been good. i rotate the laxatives --senna, bisacodyl and cascara sagrada--with each other and also with tegibs--generic zelnorm. i just seem to need something to push stuff out. i rotate them because my body seems to build up a tolerance if i take one thing all the time---so rotation seems to keep them working better. been doing this for about three or four years now. i still have bad days--like today for example--stress really screws things up-- but with this regimen i thankfully have more good days than bad.mary, i really hope you can find some relief soon. it really is hard to deal with pain and discomfort day after day. good luck. hope you feel better soon.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh and i should probably mention too that in addition to the regimen i described above i also get lots of exercise daily, drink a lot of water, eat fiber one cereal (recently had to adjust my fiber intake downward though--too much is too much) and eat very healthy in general (have to--now i have gerd as well--sweet) and elevate my feet with a footstool when on the potty. the footstool thing really helps a lot--more complete evacuation that way.


----------



## Mary5 (Apr 17, 2006)

Just one more question, if you don't mind Annie...You mean that for several years now you take MOM + a stimulant every night ?


----------



## Mary5 (Apr 17, 2006)

By the way, I am so glad for you, that you found a combo that works!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

mary--yes, right i take mom and either a stimulant lax or tegibs every night although i do go off them all once a month or so just to give my body a break---read on this board that's a good thing to do. anyway when that happens i revert back to the small soft rabbit poop type thing--not fun. i guess i just need something to push it out and the pushing-it-out is made easier with the mom. i wish tegibs (generic zelnorm) would work for me every day--then i would just take that and not the stimulant lax but it doesn't for some reason. neither did the real zelnorm. maybe be a seratonin thing..


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

AnnieDo you still bloat with the MOM and the regime you have going does it produce "proper" BM's. Have you lost weight wth taking all this?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

janetre bloating: i've always had problems with bloating so i really can't say if mom has made that worse. some days i don't have any bloating at all, some days i have it but it's not painful and other days it's really really bad. so i think it's probably a combination of things that cause it and stress can make it worse too--also lack of sleep, certain foods etc. no weight loss. bm consistency is just right for me--loose but that makes for a more complete evacuation for me.and of course i'm not necessarily recommending this regimen in particular-- because everyone is different. we all have to experiment and find out what works best for our own selves. it's such a highly individual thing...this is just what i've come to for now after years of experimenting...hope there will eventually (soon i hope) be some new prokinetics on the market...


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Annie forgive my ignorance - what's a prokinetic and is there something new coming out soon?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

a prokinetic is a type of drug which enhances gastrointestinal motility--like tegaserod and cisapride with were both removed from the market by the fda. also there's domperidone and metoclopramide and others.currently in the pipeline is resolor/prucalopride which sounds very promising. sounds like it was recommended for approval in europe. the link below is all i know about this. if the link doesn't work just go to movetis.com. below is a quote from this link.Turnhout, July 27, 2009 - Movetis announces today that it has received a positive opinion from the Committee for Medicinal Products for Human Use (CHMP) of the European Medicines Agency (EMEA) on the European Marketing Authorisation Application (MAA) for its lead product, prucalopride for the treatment of chronic constipation (CC). http://www.movetis.com/news-events/press/r...authorisation-aalso in the pipeline is linaclotide although i don't think it's a prokinetic--sounds more like amitiza to me.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Thanks Annie - just wish there was something that would sort this problem out for all of us once and for all and with no added health side effects - guess one has to keep on dreaming.


----------



## Mary5 (Apr 17, 2006)

Never lose hope!


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Yes Mary you are right - we have to keep on trying.


----------



## Mary5 (Apr 17, 2006)

Janet I recommend you try the MOM or magnesium. It has been working well for me. Taking 2T (per top measurement) of MOM and the next day I go without cramping or anything. Still not perfect...a little "incomplete"...but better than anything else. Then one night I took 2 Phillips magnesium tablets and that worked well too. Nothing else for now.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Has it helped the bloating Mary? Think I'll give it a go. Having said that I'm going to try the new probiotic that was advertised on here - posted a thread about it the other day. Could do with a good probiotic and that was going to be my next trial. Have you got rid of all the side effects from MOM now? I'm glad it's working for you - fingers crossed.


----------



## Mary5 (Apr 17, 2006)

I do seem to have adapted-to a degree. My bloating is much better. I think it is also because I have conscientously not had any soda or bread or chocolate or xxx for several days. I've been on a roots vegetable diet, with some roasted or boiled chicken. Certainly much much less gas.So far the MOM is working, not perfect, but the best so far.A little concerned about taking it long term but other than that it is pretty good.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

I'll have to give it a go at the weekend when I'm not working. You know what first days are like - you need to be at home in case you have a bad reaction. Been taking the B6 and mag but I think it does make my tummy bloat more so if I've not had a bowel movement - have a bowel movement and I'm fine - trouble is it does have a feel good factor to it for me but then when I see how I'm bloating - that's not good - so may quit it for a few days and see how it goes.


----------



## Mary5 (Apr 17, 2006)

Yes, seems like it took a couple of nights until it kicked in.Been up since really early this morning...that's the only thing I don't like about this, maybe haven't adjusted the dosage quite right yet.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

So does it get you up on a morning sometimes? Guess it's hard to get the right dose. But glad it's working for you. Are you still feeling OK on it.


----------



## Mary5 (Apr 17, 2006)

What can I tell you, Janett. Got me up at 3 am this morning. Then I couldn't go back to sleep! And while I went to the bathroom several times, it still seems like there is stuff in there. I think I will take senna tonight...I wish I could realize what I am doing wrong, and find something that works consistently. How are you doing?


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Well I've still been taking the mag and B6 although I do know to be honest I'm not taking enough of it but as I take it around dinner time I do find that it makes me a bit tired so hence why I don't take it during the day.Still take senokot and then the last couple of days I've added some triphala - and that has helped. Last two mornings I've had some aloe vera juice.However the new probiotic juice arrived yesterday so I've promised that I will give that a go - their website said that one girl who only went every 7-10 days had good success after 5 days being on it so will give that a good try - guess it won't be overnight success.Let me know how you do.


----------

